# rare double spurs ?



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

how rare is it to find a tom with double spurs. ???


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Not rare at all, we see them all the time.

Ok, jk, never even heard of it!!! Are they real of photoshopped?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Its pretty dang rare and most times the second set are jake like nub.. If those are yours they are pretty impressive.. 

I have a couple articles around here somewhere on that subject and I will see if I can dig um up..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Even if they are not yours they are pretty impressive


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats, they are pretty rare when you consider the number of turkeys shot each year in the US. I could only find one article with Lovett Willams stating that as of 2002 there was only 45 turkeys registered with the NWTF. I know there a quite a few more now . Punch in Turkey Oddities to get more info. Congrats that is one unique bird.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

A friend of mine gave them two me a couple days ago to put on another turkey mount were doing for the show room.being a taxidermist and in the biz for 30 + years y. this is a first- just wanted some other comments- thanks. The bird was taken last year in central mich.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just checked the ntf records and this is a called 'Atypical spurs" alot of them listed , so i guess its not that big of a deal.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

There was one killed in the Vermontville area a few years ago. Pretty unique.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Can't wait for some Spring Turkey action!


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

My pops killed one a few years back near Baldwin. It was just nubs for the second pair though. Nothing like those pictured above. He's got it mounted.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats cool! I thought I had done it all when i shot my bearded hen, gives me something new to go after. Awesome


----------

